# Flame Boxelder Bowl



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Occasionally we get gifts or pictures from customers. Floors us when someone sends us a gift. But even when someone takes the time to send us pictures we appreciate that too. 

Here's a couple pictures of a design I really love. Look at the little spire on that lid, how he put the color of that flame right smack in the center. You really have to plan out a piece to end up like that. 

Maybe we'll coax him to become a member.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice wood and nice job turning it into a box.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Vaughn
Nice wood and vey nicely done. Seems like every turner that uses this beautiful wood always turns an exceptional turning. Myself, I have never seen this wood. Mitch


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

That is beautiful work!

I did a search for the wood online, and found a nice YouTube video on some fellows logging some, here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZHy45vBk7k

If you wait a bit past the part where the bobcat is having some trouble with the muddy ground, you see some nice shots of the flame boxelder stump. To a newbie like me, it was amazing stuff. I've never seen wood like that.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Bill thanks for the link. I recognize that schmoe in the video!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> Hey Bill thanks for the link. I recognize that schmoe in the video!


Probably recognize the Truck and Trailer too. Couldn't be your wife shooting the video could it:laughing::laughing::laughing:.
David

Bill
You might want to check out this thread http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=3878
Could be interesting.
David


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

drcollins804 said:


> Probably recognize the Truck and Trailer too. Couldn't be your wife shooting the video could it:laughing::laughing::laughing:.
> David
> 
> Bill
> ...


:laughing:

And I was so proud of myself for finding that video on google. Why the heck didnt I think to look here first? Oh well. Live and learn.

Thanks Texas!


----------

